# Too Good Not to Share



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay... this hereby certifies my status as an idiot.

It's been my desire to get my plow off the Jeep, so I can reclaim it as a Jeep. (Jeeps cannot go on a Jamboree with a plow frame). So, in many trips to the Fisher site, it had become clear to me that only the Homesteader was allowed on the Jeep. I looked for other trucks that were compatible. Additionally, I also needed an SUV for hauling musical/recording equipment to gigs. I did my due diligence and learned that an Expedition, surprisingly enough, fit the bill.

I started shopping, got a Carfax, paid for a pre-purchase inspection, etc. Found an expedition in great shape with high miles at a reasonable price, bought it. Began to take my mount off, realized the bolts would likely need to be cut, called the Fisher dealer. So far so good, they ordered the new frame, we're all good. They just called to tell me, and this is where the idiocy comes in, that my plow is NOT a Homesteader, but in fact a Minute Mount (explaining why I've been raving about my HS plow in these parts), which will not fit on my new plow body (legally). So much for due diligence.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

We all make mistakes...your is just funnier than most and you're man enough to admit it.

Thats probably just as well since I doubt you'd be able to get 6'8" MM to work on a an Expedition either. I don't think it will be near wide enough to use on that size truck. 

Return the new frame, put the whole shebang off your Jeep on Craigslist and go to the classified section here to find aplow that will work well with your Expedition.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, don't give me too much credit to quickly. Here's the rub:
I'm only plowing my driveway, so the blade width is less of a concern to me. The F-150 minute mount should fit the Expo, and $$$ is part of the decision. I can't sink another $3500 into a plow (Homesteader price, new), and I *know* my plow. Blade width notwithstanding, the FAWR on a Wrangler tops out at 2500, on the Expo, the low end is 3400. If you wouldn't mind, can you clear up my ignorance on why the blade width is an issue? (seriously -- I'm no enthusiast, I have a plow because I need one)


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Width is an issue just because it won't clear the width of the tires at full angle, if it were me I'd just slap a set of wings on it and call it good.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

That's my plan. I figured that was the case. I talked to... well, I'm not going to mention the name of the garage, but they said, "We can't install it, but you can. If you **** it up, we can fix it, but we can't put it in." They were very nice and very helpful. Evidently, up till '02, they could install them on an Expo (same with the Wrangler). Now... anybody need a TJ MM frame?


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Ordered the F-150 frame today... wish me luck. Off to by Pro Wings from Northern Tool. It's never simple.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Are you sure these will adapt to a Fisher plow? Has anyone had experience with them on a trip-edge plow?


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Heck, I'm not sure of anything. But, a handy drill and something that says "fits any plow," I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

APBAinMaine;778200 said:


> Well, don't give me too much credit to quickly. Here's the rub:
> I'm only plowing my driveway, so the blade width is less of a concern to me. The F-150 minute mount should fit the Expo, and $$$ is part of the decision. I can't sink another $3500 into a plow (Homesteader price, new), and I *know* my plow. Blade width notwithstanding, the FAWR on a Wrangler tops out at 2500, on the Expo, the low end is 3400. If you wouldn't mind, can you clear up my ignorance on why the blade width is an issue? (seriously -- I'm no enthusiast, I have a plow because I need one)


I'm just a driveway self-plowing guy too.

I was thinking the blade width would be an issue because even straight your 6'8" plow will barely get the snow out of the way of your front tires...the Expedition is more than a foot wider than the Wrangler Your addition of the wings will probably rectify this, but then I start getting concerned about overloading the plow blade itself with the extra mass you can push...which is honestly probably not an issue, I just tend to think that way.

My only real concern that after you've gone and bought the new wings, mount and whatever else you're going to need to buy in order to adapt this plow to your new truck and then factoring in your time and effort to modify these things to fit the Expedition, there's an excellent chance you could have just picked up a used 7'6" MM plow for even money or maybe less than you're investing. Just a thought.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

My time notwithstanding, the mount and assorted hardware is going to run less than a grand. The MM won't fit the Expo (installed by Fisher dealer), so I don't really gain anything there. The other thing is, I *know* my plow and know what it's been through, so there's a peace-of-mind factor. The other thing is, I'm impatient by nature -- want to be done with it (again, peace-of-mind factor). Besides, found a little bennie. My father-in-law, one of these build a house on the weekend for kicks guys, has been itching to help me on a couple of house projects that were merely thoughts in my mind. One of these involves digging up the French drain, which he's convinced can be done with two guys and two shovels. My chiropractor suggests otherwise. So, I figure if I unleash him on this job, he gets the bonding he's looking for, gets to work, we get out of it easy and I'm in the clear. Bloody genius, I am.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------

